# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #4290 (dimkasta) N. Κόσμος (Mάνταλο)

## dimkasta

Άντε να δούμε τι γίνεται και με μένα...

Ποιός μπορεί να περάσει καμιά βόλτα από το σπίτι ρε παιδιά να κάνουμε κανένα κουμάντο να δούμε τι βλέπω και τι δε βλέπω?

Είμαι στη Φωτομάρα κοντά στο Σταυρό του Νότου (N. Kόσμο).

Κερνάω καφεδάκι και κουλλλούρι Σαλλλλονίκης.  ::  

Επειδή έχω τη μάνα μου εδώ όμως και γίνεται πανικός σπίτι, από βδομάδα ΟΚ?

Στείλτε ΡΜ να κανονίσουμε. ΣΚ δεν ξερω αν θα μπορέσω να βρώ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ οπότε μάλλον από βδομάδα και οι συνεννοήσεις...

----------


## dti

Δεν επικοινωνείς με τον acoul που είναι στην ευρύτερη περιοχή (Στήλες Ολυμπίου Διός) και ενδιαφέρεται νομίζω για link προς την πλευρά σου;

----------


## dimkasta

Παιδιά μήπως να κανονίζαμε καμιά συνάντηση να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε να βουλώσουμε την τρύπα στην περιοχή?

Από την nodeDB και σε απόσταση 0,5km από μένα βρίσκονται κάπου 23 καταχωρήσεις.

Εγώ έχω αρκετά καλή θέα προς Καλιθέα. 

Άν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος άς επικοινωνήσει.
Άν μαζευτούμε όλοι, από 5 ευρό να βάλουμε το στήσαμε το ΑΡ.

----------


## JS

Αν είναι να φέρεις την κοπέλα του avatar να κανονίσουμε άμεσα  :: 
Εμένα δεν με πιάνεις καθόλου έτσι ; Πρέπει να έχουμε κάτι τέρατα ενδιάμεσα.

----------


## dimkasta

> Αν είναι να φέρεις την κοπέλα του avatar να κανονίσουμε άμεσα


Φίλε αν ήταν δική μου αυτή δεν θα ασχολιόμουν με δίκτυα και παπατζιλίκια...  ::   ::  




> Εμένα δεν με πιάνεις καθόλου έτσι ; Πρέπει να έχουμε κάτι τέρατα ενδιάμεσα.


Θα δείξει....
Έχω στείλει ΡΜ στον acoul που είχαμε επικοινωνήσει παλιότερα για ταρατσοσκάν...
Θα δείξει όταν το κανονίσουμε.

Κανείς άλλος είναι εύκαιρος για σκάν?
Μπορώ από αύριο και κάθε μέρα απόγευμα μετά τις 6.
ΣΚ ό,τι ώρα θέτε.
(Εννοείτε λογική...μη ξυπνάμε από τα χαράματα... μετά τις 12 δηλαδή...  ::  )

----------


## ice

Οταν σκαναρετε και πιασετε τιποτις εαν πιασετε ice-1107 πες τε να συνδεθουμε

----------


## JS

> Φίλε αν ήταν δική μου αυτή δεν θα ασχολιόμουν με δίκτυα και παπατζιλίκια...


Ε, δεν δίνεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες τότε να χαζεύουμε  ::   ::   ::  
Αν βγάλεις καμμια φωτό απο την ταράτσα σου προς εμένα (173) ειδοποίησε γιατί το σκαν δεν είναι πάντα αντιπροσωπευτικό (δεν έχω κεραία ακριβώς προς τα σένα και δεν έχω όμνι)

----------


## dimkasta

OK σήμερα θα βγάλω φωτος και θα τις βάλω εδώ αύριο το πρωί.

Ελπίζω να κάτσει...

----------


## dimkasta

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> Φίλε αν ήταν δική μου αυτή δεν θα ασχολιόμουν με δίκτυα και παπατζιλίκια...   
> 
> 
> Ε, δεν δίνεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες τότε να χαζεύουμε


Δές εδώ...
http://www.thegirlnextdoormovie.com/
 ::

----------


## dimkasta

Πάρτε και φωτό μπας και είναι κανείς στο οπτικό πεδίο...

Sorry για την ποιότητα. Είναι από κινητό...

----------


## dimkasta

και οι υπόλοιπες...

----------


## dimkasta

να και η τελευταία...

----------


## JS

Φεουδάρχα, μερίμνησε για το παιδί. Και βγάλε καμμιά φωτό με μηχανή προς τα μένα. Κάτι βλέπω να γίνεται, είναι σε ψηλή πολυκατοικία.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Φεουδάρχα, μερίμνησε για το παιδί. Και βγάλε καμμιά φωτό με μηχανή προς τα μένα. Κάτι βλέπω να γίνεται, είναι σε ψηλή πολυκατοικία.


Στίς διαταγές σας Ναύαρχε!!!!!  ::

----------


## acoul

Το scan έγινε και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα. Το σημείο είναι αρκετά καλό για μελλοντικά BB links. Συνδεθήκαμε στο awmn-3298 με senao και 19dbi pannel από -76 έως -86db και πήραμε dhcp address και κάναμε και traceroute μέχρι το http://www.awmn !!

----------


## dimkasta

Ρε συ Αλέξανδρε δεν βάζεις πάνω όλο το listing που μας έβγαλε μπας και ενδιάφέρεται κανείς?

----------


## dti

3 bb links θα ήταν οτι πρέπει για την περιοχή:
- ένα προς acoul (#329 :: 
- ένα προς js (#173)
- ένα προς shadowcaster (#1552)

----------


## dimkasta

Ας πούμε τότε και 5 πράματα για εξοπλισμό...

Ο acoul μου πρότεινε το asus wl500g με senao (~80 + 30 €)
Ο pater μου πρότεινε dlink (~80 €)
Εγώ σκεφτόμουνα για linksys (~70€) αλλά μάλλον θα πάω για κάτι πιο ποιοτικό.
Ο dti με πρίζωσε για bb οπότε με pcακι με 3 pci γίνεται δουλειά για 2bb + 1 για ΑΡ?(Σιγά σιγά βέβαια μην ξετινάξω και τον προϋπολογισμό...).

Από κεραίες μάλλον θα πάω για Andrew επειδή είμαι ψηλά και ψιλοφυσάει...

Ακούω σκέψεις.

Τα bb και το ΑΡ μπορούν να είναι στο ίδιο pc και να γίνεται σωστά δουλειά?

----------


## JS

Δανείζω με τον κλασσικό awmnίτικο τρόπο (δανεικό και αγύριστο) PC (PIII 450) πλήρως εξοπλισμένο.
Αν και μόνο αν έχεις σκοπό να το αξιοποιήσεις (μην δώ linksys πάνω στο έκαψα remotely  ::  )

Υγ. Πλήρως εξοπλισμένο εννοώ με μνήμη/δίσκο,... όχι wireless κάρτες  ::

----------


## dimkasta

JS προσκυνώ...
(Δέν βρίσκω το emoticon ρε γ@#$)  ::  

OK οπότε με το pc του JS μου μένουν μόνο οι pci και οι κεραίες κλπ...

Απλά θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια με το linux...
(Δεν έχω ιδέα από χρήση - adm, μόνο live distros έχω παίξει, οπότε ευακιρία να μάθω και 5 πράματα...)

Τα φώτα σας για κάρτες και κεραίες (με τιμές άν γίνεται...)?


Άντε άντε πάμε AWMN  ::   ::

----------


## JS

Απο εδώ και πέρα σε αναλαμβάνει ο Φεουδάρχης αν και μόνο αν ορκιστείς αιώνια υποταγή στο πρόσωπό του (και στο χέρι και στα πόδια και....)

----------


## dimkasta

Οπότε υποθέτω ότι ο JS ενδιαφέρεται για ΒΒ.
Από acoul?
Από shadowcaster?

Από κάρτες μπορούμε να βρούμε τίποτα ΜΑ311? Χλωμό ε?

Αλλά ένα ένα. Θα πάω σήμερα-αύριο να δώ για Ιστό. 
Αλέξανδρε ένας 4μετρος θα είναι καλός πιστευω ε?
Ας δούμε που θα μπεί το παλούκι για να κανονίσουμε και για κεραία, να ξεμπερδεύουμε με τα ξενέρωτα...

Το PC νομίζω μπαίνει άνετα στο δώμα. Θα δώ σήμερα αν έχει και ρεύμα.

----------


## dimkasta

Μήπως να μεταφερότανε στο τι στήνεται τώρα?

Από τη γειτονιά υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για ΑΡ?[/list]

----------


## dimkasta

Δεν κανονίζουμε καμιά συνάντηση όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να δούμε τι γίνεται?

Προτείνω την Κυριακή που θα είναι έξω και ο JS.

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την ώρα και τον τόπο οπότε όποιος έχει πρόβλημα ας προτείνει που και πότε για να είμαστε όλοι.

----------


## mojiro

ο shadowcaster απο οτι μαθαινω θα κανει ενα τελευταιο bb με SV1GFT και
θα σταματησει τα bb.

ηδη εχω ξεκινησει δοκιμες(με ασχημα αποτελεσματα - ισως λογο θορυβου)
απο τον κομβο Xrisoula 4371 με τον Paxosk. αν δεν καταφερουμε τιποτα
εμεις, να κανουμε μερικες δοκιμες.

οποτε θες μπορω να γιρισω τα interface σε ap

ελευθερος για bb ειναι και SV1GFT φυσικα, μιλα με τον aangeli[/list]

----------


## dimkasta

Ο κόμβος όπως τον σκέφτομαι... 

2 λίνκς με acoul kai JS 
(ΒΒ ή όχι, ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες των άλλων άκρων) 
(Άν βέβαια μπορεί να γίνουν με πιάτο... Η 2η andrew θα με βγάλει πολύ εκτός προϋπολογισμού). 

Στήσιμο του ρουτερ στο PC του JS (Και πάλι ευχαριστώ). 
Χρήση windows 2000, εφ' όσον υπάρχει κάποιος να μου μάθει 5 πράματα για routing κλπ σε αυτό το περιβάλλον. 
IIS και Tomcat τόσο για deployment εφαρμογών και services, όσο και για χρήση από όποιον θέλει να μάθει .NET ή Java. 

Εν καιρό, και εφ' όσον χρειάζεται στην περιοχή και το επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά μου, στήσιμο και AP (Μπορεί να γίνει σε windows?) με δικό μου πλέον C class. 

Προς το παρόν όμως χρειάζονται δοκιμές... 

Εδώ ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Αλέξανδρο (acoul) και το Δημήτρη (pater famillias) για τη βοήθεια και την άμεση ανταπόκρισή τους.

----------


## JS

> Στήσιμο του ρουτερ στο PC του JS (Και πάλι ευχαριστώ). 
> Χρήση windows 2000, εφ' όσον υπάρχει κάποιος να μου μάθει 5 πράματα για routing κλπ σε αυτό το περιβάλλον.


Δεν νομίζω να θες να βάλεις windows στον router !!!
Το λινκ με shadowcaster μου φαίνετε αρκετά μακρινό, χρειάζεται σίγουρα ;
Γιατί δεν μαζεύεστε να συννενοηθείτε ποια λινκ αξίζουν. Τελευταία βλέπω αύξηση της μπαχαλοκατάστασης. Μην ξεχνάτε οτι τα λινκ τα κάνουμε με γνώμονα την βελτίωση του δικτύου.
Μια οργάνωση στο 3 παρακαλώωωωω

Υγ. Φεουδάρχη, άσε την σταυροφορία με τους clients σου και οργάνωσε καμμιά συνάντηση -prive- με κομβούχους που μπορούν να κάνουν λινκ με Ν.Σμύρνη να δούμε εναλλακτικές.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Αν θυμάμαι υπάρχει συνάντηση την Δευτέρα το βράδυ στο Subway. Εκεί θα τα πούμε όλα.

----------


## Philip

> Υγ. Φεουδάρχη, άσε την σταυροφορία με τους clients σου και οργάνωσε καμμιά συνάντηση -prive- με κομβούχους που μπορούν να κάνουν λινκ με Ν.Σμύρνη να δούμε εναλλακτικές.


  ::  Αντε για κανόνισε και εσύ από την μεριά σου να κανείς κάτι μια καλή συνέχεια στο Link που υπάρχει Babiz-Js-  ::   ::  
 ::  Aντε να βρεθεί και κανένας σε καμιά γρήγορη διαδρομή
Βαρέθηκα να βλέπω το MRTG να μην έχει Traffic

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αντε για κανόνισε και εσύ από την μεριά σου να κανείς κάτι μια καλή συνέχεια στο Link που υπάρχει Babiz-Js-   
>  Aντε να βρεθεί και κανένας σε καμιά γρήγορη διαδρομή
> Βαρέθηκα να βλέπω το MRTG να μην έχει Traffic


Aς φρόντιζαν κάποια "κοκκόρια" να μην τσακωνότουσαν και θα είχε λυθεί το πρόβλημα Φίλιππα.  ::

----------


## JS

> Αν θυμάμαι υπάρχει συνάντηση την Δευτέρα το βράδυ στο Subway. Εκεί θα τα πούμε όλα.


πριβέ ρε είπα...σε δημόσιο μήτιγκ δεν οργανώνεις πολλούς κομβούχους , ακόμα δεν το έμαθες ;  :: 

@Philip
ο Babiz δεν έχει και άλλο λινκ με mew ;
Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να συντηρώ 7χλμ λινκ πλέον. Αν μπορούσα δεν θα είχα κόψει ποτέ το λινκ με tenorism για να κάνω με τον babiz. Επίσης πρέπει σύντομα να αναβαθμιστεί το λινκ ή να είναι σε άλλη μπάντα το επόμενο λινκ.

----------


## Philip

Εδώ και καιρό το link με Mew δεν υπάρχει λόγω πολλών προβλημάτων που υπήρχαν οπότε από την μεριά του Babiz δεν υπάρχει συνεχεία. 
Για αυτό σου την λέω συνέχεια μπας και γίνει τίποτα από μεριά σου 
Όσο και να φαίνεται περίεργο ένα τόσο καλό και γρήγορο link κάθεται.

----------


## sbolis

> Aς φρόντιζαν κάποια "κοκκόρια" να μην τσακωνότουσαν και θα είχε λυθεί το πρόβλημα Φίλιππα.


Για πε' κι άλλα ..

----------


## JS

@sbolis
Πολύ δύσκολα θα βρείτε καλό λινκ για μένα αλλά όπως έχω πει έχω ήδη ένα interface που κάθεται.

----------


## sbolis

> @sbolis
> Πολύ δύσκολα θα βρείτε καλό λινκ για μένα αλλά όπως έχω πει έχω ήδη ένα interface που κάθεται.


ok.. να το ξαναπιάσουμε από την αρχή τότε 
(ηρωικές εποχές που περιμέναμε να μας "δούν" με τα κεραιάκια του 
linksys ενώ περιμέναμε για να φέρετε τα pigtails  ::  
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight= )
 ::

----------


## dimkasta

OK παιδιά σας θυμίζω τη συνάντηση στο subway τη Δευτέρα στις 8.

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13333

Θα φέρω χάρτες κλπ της περιοχής να δούμε που είναι ο καθένας και τα αποτελέσματα του σκαν που κάναμε με τον acoul. 

Περιμένω και το διαχειριστή να μου πεί τι θα γίνει με τους ηλιακούς που θέλουν να βάλουν πάνω για να πάρω και το ΟΚ από την πολυκατοικία.

----------


## JS

@sbolis
Ήσουν τότε που είχα έρθει για σκαν και επίβλεψη ; Πρέπει να έχουμε συναντηθεί δηλαδή.
Καλά τότε έβγαινε λινκ με mew, δεν έγινε κάτι ;

----------


## sbolis

> Καλά τότε έβγαινε λινκ με mew, δεν έγινε κάτι;


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ght=fading

----------


## dimkasta

Εφ' όσον τελικά μάλλον δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα με την πολυκατοικία, το επόμενο βήμα είναι να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές για να δώ πού να στήσω τον ιστό και τι κεραίες να χρησιμοποιήσω.

Το σκάν με τον acoul έγινε με panel 19db οπότε υποθέτω ότι με την Andrew στα 24db δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα. 

Παρ'όλα αυτά, άν η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει με πιάτο, με τα παραπανήσια λεφτά της andrew που θα εξοικονομήσω θα μπορέσω να στήσω και 2ο link ώστε σταδιακά να γίνω bb.

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να κάνω δοκιμές τόσο με grid ή panel, όσο και με πιάτο για να δώ και πού θα στήσω και τον ιστό μου και τι ιστός θα χρησιμοποιηθεί τελικά?

Από χρησιμοποιήσιμο εξοπλισμό δεν έχω τίποτε ακόμη, οπότε άν μπορεί κάποιος να δανείσει...

Please Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp

----------


## dimkasta

Μπορεί να φέρει κανείς σήμερα και κανένα cd με debian ?

----------


## sbolis

> Μπορεί να φέρει κανείς σήμερα και κανένα cd με debian ?


Αν δε βρεις αλλού και τα μετακινηθείς εσύ, μπορούμε να τα κατεβάσουμε 
και να τα γράψουμε στο πανεπιστήμιο. Πληροφορίες εντός

----------


## JS

> Μπορεί να φέρει κανείς σήμερα και κανένα cd με debian ?


Μαζί με το μηχάνημα θα σου δώσω όσα θες απο το τελευταίο woody.

----------


## dimkasta

Άν μπορεί κανείς ας φέρει και μια εκτύπωση του χάρτη της περιοχής.
Εγώ μόλις κόλλησα τον εκυτπωτή της δουλειά και μπόρεσα να βγάλω έναν σε Α4 οριακά με τον acoul και τον js στα άκρα.

----------


## dimkasta

2η Δοκιμή σήμερα με τον acoul με πιατάκι, ευγενική προσφορά του geodimi.
Απάτη...
Πάμε για Andrew και ιστό στο θεό...

----------


## dimkasta

Το WRT είναι πλέον στο αδιάβροχο κουτάκι του με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του acoul και του verano.
Η δουλειά που έγινε είναι αρκετά προσεγμένη. Το απόγευμα θα γίνουν και δοκιμές σε ντουζιέρα για να βεβαιωθώ ότι όλα έγιναν σωστά και στεγανά...

To ΟpenWRT είναι ήδη ρυθμισμένο για client mode και vlans χωρίς τη γέφυρα, για μελλοντικό γύρισμα σε ΒΒ. 
Mένει μόνο σετάρισμα του dhcp και του iptables για να βλέπει σωστά τα δίκτυα.

Αναμένεται κεραία και όλα είναι έτοιμα για να συνδεθώ.

Το απόγευμα θα μπούν και φωτό της κατασκευής.

----------


## dimkasta

Βρέθηκε και Andrew επιτέλους  ::  

Αύριο με το καλό τα στησίματα.

----------


## dimkasta

Οι πρώτες δοκιμές ήταν μάλλον απογοητευτικές. Μόνο στον gfill μπόρεσα να κάνω associate, αλλά μάλλον έκανα και χαζομάρα με τις κεραίες. 
Τα κατέβασα όλα κάτω πάλι και μετά από δοκιμές είδα ότι είχα λάθος κεραία δηλωμένη στο WRT.
Αύριο η συνέχεια...

----------


## Vigor

Φίλε dimkasta

Mετά το σημερινό meeting Nέου Κόσμου, περιμένουμε την αγορά του ιστού σου για να ακολουθήσει η γνωστή AWMN Task Force mission στησίματός του  ::  

Ευελπιστώ πως πολύ σύντομα θα είσαι up-n-running!

----------


## dimkasta

Δεν διάλεξα και πολύ καλη μέρα για scan αλλά σήμερα με πιάσανε προκοπές.

Το σκάν έγινε με wrt54g v2.0 με openWRT White Russian και Andrew mag 24db.
Συγκεκριμένα χρησιμοποιήθηκε το kismet, ενώ για επιβεβαίωση χρησιμοποιήθηκε και το wl.

Αποτελέσματα
awmn-3298(acoul) μόνο σαν probing network (beacon?)
Το έπιασα και λίγο καλύτερα  ::  σαν κανονικό network όταν σκάναρα στη Ν. Σμύρνη (με οπίσθιο λοβό???  ::  )

awmn-4068(EEXI) το είδα κανονικά, χωρίς να μπορώ να συνδεθώ...

awmn-676(john) το είδα κανονικά, χωρίς να μπορώ να συνδεθώ...

awmn-434(gfill)  ::  


H κεραία είναι μόνιμα στραμμένη πρός την περιοχή του κέντρου και εκπέμπει σε ΑΡ με SSID awmn-dimkasta-test. 
Όποιος θέλει ας κάνει σκάν μπας και βγάλουμε κανένα ΒΒ, γιατί μάλλον θα είναι δύσκολο να συνδεθώ από την περιοχή.

Oι εκ Ν Σμύρνης λογικά θα βλέπουν τον οίσθιο λοβό μου, οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας το επιχειρήσει.

Προς το παρόν δεν λειτουργεί dhcp, αλλά μπορείτε να βάλετε ΙΡ
από 10.38.122.50 - 10.38.122.100 mask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.38.122.255.

ενδεχομένως να λειτουργούν και τοπικα dns και www servers αλλά μάλλον θα είναι down γιατί λιώνω από τη ζέστη στο δωμάτιο.

H ομάδα κρούσης παρακαλείται να είναι standby για νεότερα...  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Διόρθωσα την broadcast στο προηγούμενο post για όσους μπερδεύτηκαν.

Για στήσιμο ΑΡ υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον? Όσοι clients έχουν πρόβλημα να συνδεθούν αλλού ας δοκιμάσουν αν βλέπουν το μηχανάκι μου και ας στείλουν ένα ΡΜ. 

Γιάννη (SV1CIM) τι έγινε τελικά με την ΟΜΝΙ σου? Θα την ανεβάσεις στην ταράτσα? Χτές δεν σε έπιασα καθόλου.

----------


## acoul

Δημήτρη, για βάλε ένα κύκλο σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς είσαι, ώστε να δούμε σε πια γωνία θα πρέπει να γίνει η στόχευση...

----------


## dimkasta

Αλεξ σε έπαιρνα τηλ όταν κατέβηκα από την ταράτσα γιατί ξέχασα το κινητό...  ::  

Τελικά κατάφερα να συνδεθώ  ::  

Σε είδα με σήμα -85 και noise -87

Το κακό είναι ότι η στόχευση ήταν "μέσα" από την κεραία τηλεόρασης του γείτονα. 
Πάμε λοιπόν για ιστό. Πρέπει να σηκωθεί ακόμη κανένα μέτρο ο ιστός, ή να μπεί σε άλλο μέρος (δύσκολο...)

ΣΚ θα λείπω Σαλόνικα οπότε από βδομάδα νεότερα.
Θα προσπαθήσω να πάρω τον ιστό τη Δευτέρα το πρωί, οπότε η ομάδα κρούσης παρακαλείται να δώσει το παρόν τη Δευτέρα το απόγευμα.

Δυστυχώς, όπως έπαιζα με τις ρυθμίσεις, έκανα μια βλακεία και κόλλησα το wrt. Έβαλα σε Sxx αρχείο το dhcpc χωρίς το -n, και κόλλάει εκεί, χωρίς να μου δίνει πρόσβαση με το ssh.

Βαριέμαι τώρα να ανεβαίνω. Παρ' 'ολα αυτά πρέπει να εκπέμπει...

Κάνε σε παρακαλώ ένα scan και πές μου άμα είναι τα αποτελέσματα.
Δές επίσης αν μπορείς να κάνεις ένα assosiate μπας και μπορέσεις να μπείς με ssh από κεί, αφού πάρει ΙΡ από το AP σου.
Άμα δεν εκπέμπει να το κλείσω τελείως...

Άντε να δούμε

Εδιτ

Πάρε και το χάρτη με το σπίτι μου

----------


## dimkasta

To wrt αφού ξεκλειδώθηκε remotly, έκανε μερικές ακόμη δοκιμές σύνδεσης με awmn-3298, για να ξανακλειδωθεί εκ νέου μετά από λάθος ρύθμιση των δικτύων...
Δεν ήταν η μέρα μου χτες.

Τώρα είναι κλειστό, αλλά το ΣΚ θα το αφήσω να εκπέμπει για όποιον θέλει να κάνει δοκιμές.
Νομίζω ότι όταν κλείδωσε είχε SSID awmn-3298 σε managed mode και δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω προς το παρόν.

Πιστεύω ότι με acoul το ΒΒ βγαίνει άνετα, αρκεί να ελευθερωθεί κάποιο IF του...

Κανείς άλλος ενδιαφέρεται για ΒΒ? 
Άν μπορέσω να βρώ και μια ΟΜΝΙ για δοκιμές θα είμαστε τζέτ

----------


## acoul

Δες λίγο εδώ: Wireless,Internet

----------


## dimkasta

Κοινώς να πάρω αριθμό και να περιμένω στη σειρά για ΒΒ?  ::  

Τα logs του kismet δεν θα έχουν και πολύ νόημα, αφού το openwrt δεν βγάζει επίπεδα σήματος.

Τι ακριβώς εννοείς?

----------


## acoul

Πήγαινε να πάρεις τον ιστό που είπαμε, φιάξε στο αριστερό σημείο την υποδομή για τον ιστό ώστε να δούμε αν από εκεί βγάζει καλύτερο σήμα. Το scan συνήθως το κάνεις με laptop. Στο openwrt η εντολή wl scan σου δίνει και ένδειξη για σήμα και θόρυβο. Το να μπορείς να τρέξεις kismet είναι ένα ακόμη πλεονέκτημα του openwrt και ας μην σου δίνει ένδειξη σήματος και θορύβου.

----------


## SV1CIM

Λογικά μέσα στην πρώτη εβδομάδα του Αυγούστου θα είναι έτοιμο το ap από την ταράτσα ( εκτός απρόοπτου ) και πιστεύω έτσι όλα θα πάνε καλά ..
Από εσένα θέλω Mac από τα μηχανάκια σου για να τις βάλω στο wrt και να σου δώσω ip ..

Για σωλήνες Καρπου και Βουλιαγμένης ….. υδραυλικά Γαϊτανης

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ 73 SV1CIM

----------


## dimkasta

Θα σου πώ την mac το απόγευμα.
Σημειωτέο ότι έχω ήδη και δικό μου C-class.

----------


## Vigor

Αγαπητέ dimkasta,

αν είχα το αμάξι του πατέρα μου που έχει και σχάρα θα μπορούσα να βοηθούσα στην μεταφορά του ιστού. Αλλά έχει φύγει εδώ και 2 βδομάδες για διακοπές...Αμήν και πότε θα πάμε και εμείς διακοπές?

Οπότε, αν μπορείς να βρείς κάποιον εθελοντή για την μεταφορά του σιδεροσωλήνα, και κάνεις τα κοννέ με τον ιδιοκτήτη μπορούμε να περάσουμε τον σωλήνα στον ακάλυπτο και να τον ανεβάζουμε από το κλιμακοστάσιο.

Κατά τα άλλα, είμαι σίγουρος πως αν έχεις τα υλικά, σε ένα απογευματάκι μπορούμε να τον έχουμε βάλει πάνω τον ιστό.

Έλα...πάμε, πάμε!

----------


## dimkasta

Μου είπε ο Γιάννης ο sv1cim για υδραυλικό Κάρπου με Βουλιαγμένης.
Σήμερα θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ να συμμαζέψω λίγο το WRT και να κάνω μερικά σκάν από την άλλη μεριά.

Αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα πάω να πάρω τη σωλήνα αύριο.
Θα κάνω την πατέντα που λέγαμε με το Γιάννη να την κόψω στα 2 και να την ενώσω μετά με μούφα (μισό μέτρο σωλήνα μεγαλυτερης διαμέτρου).

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι το ότι θα δίνει περισσότερο στόχο αν μπεί από τη μεριά του μπαλκονιού. Ενώ αν μπεί εκεί που είναι τώρα δεν φαίνεται και τόσο και καλύπτεται κάπως και από την κεραία της ΤΒ. 

Επίσης με ενημέρωσε ο Γιάννης ότι αρχές Αυγούστου θα σηκώσει την ΟΜΝΙ του στην ταράτσα. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάλω εγώ ΑΡ. Ας το κάνει με το καλό και το βλέπουμε. Το πιο πιθανό βέβαια είναι να γίνει ΒΒ. Απ 'ότι μου είπε έχει διαθέσιμο μηχανάκι.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν θες έχω μια omni εδώ που κάθεται (του dti ή του συλλόγου, δεν θυμάμαι)...

----------


## dimkasta

Και ναι μετά από αρκετό καιρό ένα σχετικά σταθερό λίνκ με τον SV1CIM.
 ::   ::   ::  

Τα pings πηγαίνανε αρκετά καλά στον router του (3-4ms)
-87 με -90 signal, -90 με -80 noise.

Το ΣΚ θα γίνουν δοκιμές με πιάτο μπας και μειωθεί ο θόρυβος, καλυτερέψει το σήμα και στατθεροποιηθεί το λίνκ.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, το εδώ κομμάτι του AWMN είναι τελείως αποκομμένο απο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. Μόνο 2 routers hop μπόρεσα να κάνω. Φαίνεται λόγω καλοκαιριού κάποιο ενδιάμεσοι κόμβοι τα έχουν κακαρώσει.

Έκανα και μερικά ΙΡ και port scans οπότε παιδιά αν δείτε τίποτα ύποπτο στα logs ήμουν εγώ που έψαχνα live hosts.

Ο Γιάννης γυρνάει Τρίτη οπότε βλέπουμε.

Ένα 2ο λίνκ με Αcoul ή katsaros_M θα σώσει την κατάσταση...

Special thanks to Acoul για την υποστήριξη. Όποτε τον χρειάστηκα ήταν εκεί. Two Thumbs up man  ::  
Τώρα μένει να δω τι θα γίνει με τον katsaros_M αλλά και από μηχανήματα...
Προσεχώς...

----------


## dimkasta

Και ΝΑΙ κυρίες και κύριο το πρώτο μου ασύρματο post.
Ομολογώ ότι έχω ενθουσιαστεί. Μετά από τόσο καιρό ενασχόληση μπόρεσα να κουτσοσυνδεθώ...  ::  

Τα pings είναι ψιλοτραγικά με μεγάλα πακέτα, η σύνδεση πέφτει μόνη της στο 1mbit αλλά είναι αρκετή για να ανοίγω web σελίδες.

Άντε να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για βελτιώσεις...  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Δοκιμών συνέχεια...

Ελαφρώς καλύτερη στόχευση με την Andrew.
Ρύθμιση της ισχύος στο επίπεδο μόλις πρίν προκύψουν dropped packets με μικρά πακέτα.
Δοκιμή download από το ftp της κοκι με download accelarator.
Σταθερό κατέβασμα με 16kb
Μερικά traceroutes πχ στο ozonet του acoul έδειξαν ότι για να βγώ κατά κει περνάμε μια βόλτα όλη την Αθήνα...

Shadowcaster, Spirosco είναι 2 που θυμάμαι στάνταρ από το trace.

Το σήμα παίζει στο - 88 με -87 ενώ ο θόρυβος ανεβοκατεβαίνει ανάλογα με τα κέφια του από -70 μέχρι -90.

Δουλειές στο σπίτι δεν με άφησαν να κάνω τις αλλαγές που ήθελα στην κεραία.
Από βδομάδα θα οργανώσω και αντικατάσταση της Andrew με πιάτο μπας και βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση...

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!

Απ'ότι φαίνεται βγάζεις δυό καλά και χρήσιμα για το δίκτυο BBs... Ξεκίνα να κάνεις οικονομίες από τώρα για wrap/atheros  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!

----------


## dimkasta

Και πάνω που έχω πορωθεί, ρύθμισα dns κλπ κλπ, και να γίνει γενικά χαμός, κατά τις 11 το βράδυ ο θόρυβος εκτοξεύεται στο -70. Φυσικά ούτε ping ούτε ming. 

Ρε γαμ#@% είναι σκέτη χαβούζα εδώ γύρω...

Ελπίζω να μην είναι awmn-ίτης υπαίτιος...

Αύριο θα στήσω και το πιάτο μπας και δω άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## dimkasta

Από χτές τα μηχανήματα του κόμβου μένουν 24/7 ανοιχτά.
Aς είναι καλά ο Γιάννης που μου δωσε κι άλλες ΙΡ.

Στην 10.2.25.34 μπορείτε να βρείτε DNS (forward & reverse) που είναι secondary σε αρκετούς από τους servers του δικτύου.

Στο ίδιο μηχάνημα τρέχει www, ftp, smtp και pop3 με webmail.

Ακόμη δεν έχει ανέβει περιεχόμενο, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι.
 ::

----------


## acoul

> Από χτές τα μηχανήματα του κόμβου μένουν 24/7 ανοιχτά.
> Aς είναι καλά ο Γιάννης που μου δωσε κι άλλες ΙΡ.
> 
> Στην 10.2.25.34 μπορείτε να βρείτε DNS (forward & reverse) που είναι secondary σε αρκετούς από τους servers του δικτύου.
> 
> Στο ίδιο μηχάνημα τρέχει www, ftp, smtp και pop3 με webmail.
> 
> Ακόμη δεν έχει ανέβει περιεχόμενο, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι.


Εύγε !! Αναμένουμε με αγωνία την περαιτέρω εξέλιξη του κόμβου !!

----------


## aangelis

> Μερικά traceroutes πχ στο ozonet του acoul έδειξαν ότι για να βγώ κατά κει περνάμε μια βόλτα όλη την Αθήνα...
> Shadowcaster, Spirosco είναι 2 που θυμάμαι στάνταρ από το trace.


Η διαδρομη προς το υπολοιπο awmn ειναι

dimkatsa-sv1cim-souxoumouxou-climber-aangelis-sv1gft και
μετα stevemad ή shadowcaster

για να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση πρέπει να βγαλεις ενα 2ερο bb με acoul ή katsaros_m όντως.

Ο climber και ο souxoumouxou έχουν απο ένα ελεύθερο if.
Εαν βολεύουν κάποιον οι θεσεις τους και υπάρχει οπτική μπορούν αμεσα να βοηθήσουν.
Βγαζουν άνετα απο 1 bb ο καθένας.
Εχουν και οι δυο AP για σκανάρισμα.
Οποιος τους πιάνει και θελει bblink μπορεί να τους στείλει pm.  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Επίσης υπάρχει repository με τα πακέτα για OpenWRT Whiterussian RC2.

http://10.2.25.34/wr
http://10.2.25.34/wr/non-free

Στο πρώτο υπάρχει και η squashfs έκδοση του RC2.

Απ' ότι ξέρω, θα έχουμε εξελίξεις μέσα στο Σ/Κ από sv1cim και katsaro_m.

Να δούμε. 

Αυτό που σκεφτόμουνα εγώ, αφού μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα έχω επιπλέον εξοπλισμό είναι ένα BB link με Καλλιθέα. 
Άν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς πλήζ ΡΜ.

----------


## dimkasta

Nεότερα....  ::   ::  

Μόλις πήρα το Pigtail made in dti και το έβαλα στην άλλη υποδοχή του wrt...
Και ως εκ θαύματος ξαφνικά είδα το φώς (ή μάλλον το σήμα το αληθινό)

Η σύνδεσή μου με τον sv1cim είναι πλέον στα -78 με το θόρυβο καρφωμένο στα -89 (προς το παρόν  ::  ). 
Μιλάμε για βελτίωση 10db oxι αστεία...

Μάλλον κάτι κάναμε στραβά με την κόλληση του n-type στο άλλο, ή η μούφα έτρωγε πολύ σήμα.

Anyway όλα καλά.
Αναμένεται και η αγορά wrap με senao οπότε τα πράγματα θα στρώσουνε ακόμη περισσότερο. Σημέρα βαριέμαι να δοκιμάσω και το πιάτο... Αύριο.. φτάνει τόση επιτυχία σήμερα  ::  

Σε ένα τοπικό σκάν που έκανα προς Βορειο-Ανατολικά έπιασα τον katsaros_m μόνο από το kismet και όχι με το wl scan. Μάλλον έχουμε κανένα θηρίο ενδιάμεσα. 
Έπιασα επίσης τον acoul χωρίς να μπορώ και πάλι να κάνω associate. (Θέλει ιστό πιο ψηλά όπως έχουμε πεί. Βγαίνουμε οριακά πάνω από τις ταράτσες...)
Τέλος τον pkou με -71 σήμα.  ::  

Όλα δείχνουνε ευνοϊκά πλέον  ::  

Άν είναι εξίσου ευνοϊκό και το σκάν με Νότο, πχ με babiz, το δίκτυο θα μπορεί να αποκτήσει πολύ σύντομα και άλλη μια διέξοδο Βορρά-Νότου.

Λίγη υπομονή ακόμη...

----------


## dimkasta

Σε νέο σκάν που έκανα remotly έπιασα με το kismet και το awmn-2922-ap. To ΑΡ είναι αρκετά μακρυά όμως για να γίνει οτιδήποτε...

Μου έκανε εντύπωση και μόνο που το πιάνω σταθερά με το kismet, στο οποίο περνάνε και packages. 
Με το wl δεν μπόρεσα να το δώ για να δώ και σήμα σε db.

Αnyway...

----------


## dimkasta

Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε Whiterussian RC3, το οποίο αποδείχθηκε κέρατο.

Δεν παίζει με το mtd4 από τις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις. Θα πρέπει να το σβήσετε τελείως και μετά να κάνετε το upload του fw.

Καλού κακού ελέγξτε και το boot_wait γιατί σε μένα γύρισε σε factory defaults και ήτανε off.

Kατα τ'άλλα δεν έιδα κάτι θεαματικό εκ πρώτης όψεως.

Τη δευτέρα πιο πολλά που θα γυρίσω και θα κάνω νέες δοκιμές.

----------


## dimkasta

Nέος πειραματισμός, αυτή τη φορά με VOIP.

Σε δοκιμές με την υπηρεσία του Ifaistos, φάνηκε ότι η ποιότητα του λίνκ δεν είναι και η καλύτερη. 
Με το rate στο auto, είχε συνέχεια σπασίματα στον ήχο.

Με το rate καρφωτό στο 1 το πράγμα έστρωσε. Άν εξαιρέσεις μια καθυστέρηση της τάξεως του ενός δευτερολέπτου...

Σε δοκιμή κατευθείαν δικτυακά με τον nikosaei, το πράγμα φάνηκε αρκετά πιο στρωμένο. Καμία καθυστέρηση και καθαρός ήχος. Το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι με άκουγε με echo, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον θέλει ρύθμιση η ένταση του μικροφώνου για να μην πιάνει το ακουστικό.

Όποιος θέλει ας πάρει τηλέφωνο στο 42903, απογεύματα μετά τις 6.

Περιμένω τώρα και κάτι ρουτεράκια-VOIP της linksys(όχι ΡΑΡ) οπότε το πράγμα μάλλον θα βελτιωθεί κι άλλο.

----------


## dimkasta

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να μιλήσει με VOIP σε άλλη πόλη πχ Θεσσαλονίκη?
Με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά το θέμα και μάλλον θα το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## dimkasta

Με την αρχή του νέου μήνα είπα να κάνω και γώ ένα βήμα πιο πέρα.

Έστησα σήμερα το wrt που πήρα από τον costas43gr.

Η ήδη αρκετά μερακλήδικη κατασκευή του, εμπλουτίστηκε με ΡΟΕ, ενώ το firmware αναβαθμίστηκε στο white russian RC3.
Αρκετή μανούρα πάλι και με το RC3 που αρνείται πεισματικά να δώσει πρόσβαση με κάποια ΙΡ.
Αρκετή τσατίλα και με το καλώδιο του ΡΟΕ που τέσταρα ο τρόμπας ενώ ήταν συνδεδεμένη η μπαταρία, με αποτέλεσμα να πάρω στο χέρι το τέστερ, και να τραβήξω κανα δυο καλές τζούρες ηλεκτρονικο-τσίκνας...
Anyway...
Τέλος καλό όλα καλά.

Μόλις βρεθεί η κατάλληλη κεραία θα γίνουνε κάποιες δοκιμές και το wrt θα ανηφορίσει για Θεσσαλονίκη στο πατρικό μου.

Άν οι εκεί προσπάθειες αποβούν άκαρπες, θα οργανωθώ για 2ο λίνκ εδώ...

Πάρτε και μια φωτό από το κουτάκι
Μπορεί να μην είναι σαν του argi αλλά είναι αρκετά καλό...

Στα δεξιά φαίνονται οι ακροδέκτες της μπαταρίας, ενώ αυτοί που είναι πάνω της είναι αυτοί που συνδέεται ο ανεμηστήρας που είναι στο καπάκι.

Οι δοκιμές με το παλιό μου , έδειξαν ότι σε νορμάλ συνθήκες client χρήσης, το wrt τραβάει max μισό με ένα Αμπέρ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το ρεύμα μπορεί να δωθεί και μόνο από το ένα ζευγάρι του UTP. Το 2ο σκοπεύω να το χρησιμοποιήσω για να συνδέσω ένα button της Maxim που μετράει και logάρει Θερμοκρασία και υγρασία μέσα στο κουτάκι, ενώ ένα 2ο τσιπάκι θα μετράει την τάση που δέχεται το WRT.

Πιστεύω σήμερα να έχω τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα και αν σας δείξω και επιπλέον φωτογραφίες.

----------


## dimkasta

Xτές έγινε ρύθμιση του cron στο WRT, ώστε να αυτοματοποιηθούνε κάποιες εργασίες.
Η πρώτη είναι ο συγχρονισμός του ρολογιού με κάποιο ntpserver.
Το ρύθμισα να τραβάει ώρα από το σέρβer του acinonyx, ο οποίος όμως έιναι μια ώρα πίσω...  ::  

Η δεύτερη εκτελεί κάθε 10 λεπτά ένα batch που δημιουργεί στο φάκελο www ένα html με διάφορες πληροφορίες για την κατάσταση του WRT, όπως ώρα, σήμα και θόρυβος και η κατάσταση του QOS.
Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ
http://10.2.25.31/

Mια τρίτη θα δημιουργηθεί μόλις καταφέρω να στήσω έναν NFS server. Θα τραβάει τα Sxx αρχεία και θα τους κάνει backup σε ένα προκαθορισμένο φάκελο.

Από κει και πέρα οι δοκιμές που κάναμε με τον SV1CIM και τον katsaros_m για το QOS δεν ήταν επιτυχείς. Θα κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές σήμερα και θα ξαναδοκιμάσουμε.

----------


## stafan

> Xτές έγινε ρύθμιση του cron στο WRT, ώστε να αυτοματοποιηθούνε κάποιες εργασίες.
> Η πρώτη είναι ο συγχρονισμός του ρολογιού με κάποιο ntpserver.
> Το ρύθμισα να τραβάει ώρα από το σέρβer του acinonyx, ο οποίος όμως έιναι μια ώρα πίσω...


Για σωστή ώρα φτιάχνεις το αρχείο TZ στο /etc με περιεχόμενο πχ UTC-03  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Tο έφτιαξα ήδη  ::  Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη σκέψη.
Επιβεβαιώνεις οτι είμαστε στο -2 σωστά?

----------


## dimkasta

Έγινε σήμερα καινούριο-περιορισμένο(20-30 μοίρες μόνο) σκάν βόρεια.

Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν αρκετά ενθαρρυντικά.

awmn-4342-Ap-test (verano)
awmn-3298 (acoul)
awmn-4272sv1gfu-psaxnei-petzi (sv1gfu)
awmn-1569 (Ποιός είναι αυτός ρε παιδιά?)
awmn-1819 (sv1cim)

To ζητούμενο ήτανε να κάνω associate με τον acoul, το οποίο και έγινε με 
-75 σήμα και -85 θόρυβο.
Άλεξ δεν το γλυτώνεις το ΒΒ  ::  

Αύριο περιμένω και το wrap, οπότε αναμένονται εξελίξεις.

Από Καλλιθέα ενδιαφέρεται κανένας για ΒΒ? Έχω ένα τριγωνάκι ανάμεσα στο Φιλοπάππου και στο intercontinental, που έχω την Καλλιθέα πιάτο, μέχρι και τον Πειραιά.
Ήδη επικοινώνησε μαζί μου και ο ΚΑΙΝ με τον pater familia από Ν Σμύρνη να κάνουμε δοκιμούλες, αλλά μάλλον χλωμό το βλέπω. Το ΑΡ του πάτερ δεν το βλέπω...

Όποιος άλλος ψήνεται ας γυρίσει κεραία και ας στείλει ΡΜ.

Άντε τώρα που γυρίζει...

----------


## dti

> Tο έφτιαξα ήδη  Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη σκέψη.
> Επιβεβαιώνεις οτι είμαστε στο -2 σωστά?


Έχουμε καλοκαιρινή ώρα ακόμη, οπότε σωστά παίζει ο ntp του acinonyx.

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> Xτές έγινε ρύθμιση του cron στο WRT, ώστε να αυτοματοποιηθούνε κάποιες εργασίες.
> Η πρώτη είναι ο συγχρονισμός του ρολογιού με κάποιο ntpserver.
> Το ρύθμισα να τραβάει ώρα από το σέρβer του acinonyx, ο οποίος όμως έιναι μια ώρα πίσω...  
> 
> 
> Για σωστή ώρα φτιάχνεις το αρχείο TZ στο /etc με περιεχόμενο πχ UTC-03


Για την ακρίβεια, στο /etc/TZ (σε OpenWRT ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο uClibc σύστημα) πρέπει να μπει το


```
EET-2EEST-3,M3.5.0/03:00:00,M10.5.0/04:00:00
```

για Ελλάδα.

Αυτό σημαίνει:
EET (Eastern European Time), +2 ώρες από το UTC (Coordinated Universal Time )/GMT (Greenwich Mean Time)
και
EEST (Eastern European Summer Time), +3 ώρες από το UTC/GMT.
Η αλλαγή γίνεται τον 3ο μήνα, την 5η εβδομάδα (δεν υπάρχει, άρα εννοείται η τελευταία), την πρώτη (0) μέρα, δηλαδή την Κυριακή και ώρα 03:00 (σε όλη την Ευρώπη η αλλαγή σε Daylight Standard Time γίνεται στις UTC 01:00).
Αντίστοιχα, η ανάποδη αλλαγή γίνεται την τελευταία Κυριακή του Οκτωβρίου στις 04:00 το πρωί (πλησιάζει  :: )

----------


## dimkasta

Από χτές είναι πάνω στην ταράτσα το wrap.
Προς το παρόν, παραμένει σε managed mode με senao προς τον sv1cim.
Δοκιμές με τον acoul είναι αρκετά ευοίωνες και σύντομα πιστεύω να έχω κάτι σε ΒΒ είτε μαζί του είτε με τον Verano.

Μέσα στη βδομάδα θα έχει μπεί και το πιάτο και θα γυρίσει προς Καλλιθέα.

Ενδεχομένως να μπεί και δοκιμαστική ΟΜΝΙ με πολύ μικρή ισχύ (για να μην ενοχλώ την περιοχή), μόνο και μόνο για beacon γιά όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για ΒΒ.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει ΡΜ.

----------


## dimkasta

Σήμερα θα γυρίσει η grid προς τον verano για να γίνουνε δοκιμές. 
wrap με senao και andrew σε β.
Άν ενδιαφέρεται και κανείς άλλος από κέντρο ας δοκιμάσει. 

Θα γίνει και παραλαβή της ΟΜΝΙ του torque, η οποία θα παίζει δοκιμαστικά με πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ ίσα ίσα για προσέλκυση ΒΒ. ΔΕΝ θα δίνει AWMN. 

Όταν τα σηκώσω θα κάνω post με τα κανάλια και τα essid που θα εκπέμπω.

Οι κεραίες θα παραμείνουν για όλες τις διακοπές σε αυτή τη θέση. 

Ελπίζω να ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος. Ο εξοπλισμός σύντομα θα αντικατασταθεί με αντίστοιχο σε α.

----------


## dimkasta

H Andrew θα είναι από σήμερα και μέχρι τις 10/1 γυρισμένη προς κέντρο, και συγκεκριμένα προς στήλες Ο.Δ.

essid awmn-4290-dimkasta
mode master
channel 11
txpwr 5

Την ΟΜΝΙ δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα χρόνο να την ανεβάσω...
Είναι έτοιμο και το πιάτο για ανέβασμα στην ταράτσα.

Περιμένω νέα

----------


## verano

> H Andrew θα είναι από σήμερα και μέχρι τις 10/1 γυρισμένη προς κέντρο, και συγκεκριμένα προς στήλες Ο.Δ.
> 
> essid awmn-4290-dimkasta
> mode master
> channel 11
> txpwr 5
> 
> Την ΟΜΝΙ δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα χρόνο να την ανεβάσω...
> Είναι έτοιμο και το πιάτο για ανέβασμα στην ταράτσα.
> ...


Στις 30 Δεκ 2005 και ώρα 10:25 έκανα scan με:


```
Mikrotik
Winstron CM9
5m CFD400
Double Biquad (ιδιοκατασκευή, κέρδος πιθανόν 12dBi)
```

και σε "έπιανα" από *-70 έως -67 dBm* (έχει και πολύ αέρα σήμερα, έτσι .  ::  )

Η κεραία μου μάλιστα είναι στη μέση του ιστού, όπου μπαίνει και πιάτο...
Οπότε είμαστε κοντά... Νομίζω;  :: 

Ακολουθεί _print screen_ από Mikrotik και το κλασσικό LOS από WIND.

----------


## dimkasta

Άμα βάλεις καμιά μεγάλη grid ή πιατάκι θα φυσάει.
Οργανώσου. Από ping δοκίμασες τίποτα?
Απλά έχε το νού σου γιατί η 10.2.25.31 είναι από το c-class του sv1cim που είναι κάτω. Ενδεχομένως να σε δρομολογήσουν προς αυτόν μέσω του katsaros_m και να πάρεις host unreachable από το 10.2.44.1 ή από κάποιο 10.2.25.χ. Καλύτερα να δοκιμάσεις να κάνεις ping χωρίς να είσαι συνδεδεμένος στο awmn.

----------


## verano

> Άμα βάλεις καμιά μεγάλη grid ή πιατάκι θα φυσάει.
> Οργανώσου. Από ping δοκίμασες τίποτα?
> Απλά έχε το νού σου γιατί η 10.2.25.31 είναι από το c-class του sv1cim που είναι κάτω. Ενδεχομένως να σε δρομολογήσουν προς αυτόν μέσω του katsaros_m και να πάρεις host unreachable από το 10.2.44.1 ή από κάποιο 10.2.25.χ. Καλύτερα να δοκιμάσεις να κάνεις ping χωρίς να είσαι συνδεδεμένος στο awmn.


Συνδέθηκα σε εσένα (έχω MAC 00:0B:6B:36:BA:06).
Με τις IP όντως δε βρήκα άκρη! "Destination host unreachable  ::  
Όταν κοπάσουν οι αέρηδες θα ενέβω με laptop που το "έχω" καλύτερα!

----------


## dimkasta

Εν αναμονή άμεσων εξελίξεων...

Ευχαριστώ τον nc για το στήσιμο του πιάτου.
Ευχαριστώ τον blizz για τη ρύθμιση του wrap ώστε να παίζει σαν transparent proxy.

Το wrap παίζει πλέον με Mtik, γιατί με το voyage + proxy_arp είχαμε διάφορα ευτράπελα με το MAC filtering...

Στήθηκε ένα linux firewall-router για να μπεί ανάμεσα στο LAN και στο WIFI, ενώ σύντομα θα του περάσω δίσκο και μνήμη, ώστε να μπορεί να παίξει σαν proxy cache με tc.
Ένα σερβεράκι με ftp, dns, web και διάφορα άλλα θα μπεί στο DMZ σύντομα, μαζί με το dreambox, από όπου ανά πάσα στιγμή θα γίνεται και broadcast αυτού που παίζει ο δέκτης μου (Μήν πάει ο νούς σας σε παρανομίες. Μόνο ελεύθερο περιεχόμενο.).

Το Σ/Κ θα σηκωθεί δοκιμαστικό ΑΡ για να μας βοηθήσει στο να βγάλουμε ΒΒ. Πιθανοί στόχοι fotis, acoul, verano.

Σταδιακά θα γίνει μετάβαση και στο δικό μου c-class, ώστε να είναι όλα έτοιμα για ΒΒ, αλλά και για αποφευχθούνε διάφορα μικροπροβληματάκια από τις ταρζανιές που χρειάστηκαν για να παίξω με ΝΑΤ.

Στο καπάκι ελπίζω να γίνει και παραλαβή των feeder για α, οπότε αν όλα πάνε καλά, η περιοχή θα έρθει σε σαφώς καλύτερη θέση.

----------


## dimkasta

Από σήμερα λειτουργεί δοκιμαστικά ΑΡ με DHCP στην νότια περιοχή του Ν Κόσμου, δίπλα στο Intercontinental.
Θα διατηρηθεί εφ' όσον δεν ενοχλεί και εξυπηρετεί για να ξαλαφρώσει και το ήδη φορτωμένο ΑΡ του SV1CIM.

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4290

Πιστεύω ότι η απόστασή μας είναι αρκετή ώστε να δικαιολογεί ένα ακόμη ΑΡ, από τη στιγμή ιδίως που δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερη οπτική επαφή και το λίνκ μας έπαιζε μόνιμα κυρίως από αντανακλάσεις.

Έγιναν επιπλέον δοκιμές με τον fotis σε β και το σήμα ήτανε στο -60.
Μόλις είναι έτοιμο και το καλώδιο θα ανέβει και το πιάτο και το λίνκ θα ενεργοποιηθεί aναβαθμισμένο.

Μόλις κλείσει το λίνκ με το Φώτη, η andrew θα γυρίσει προς στήλες του Ο. Διός με το brand new feedhorn.

Γενικά πιστεύω ότι θα κλείσει μια αρκετά μεγάλη τρύπα αν όλα πάνε καλά.

----------


## fotis

Na ενοχλεί ποιόν? το πολύ πολύ να στραβομουτσουνιάσουν οι του intercontinental που έχουν τις κεραίες τους στο full...

Μεγιά το access point λοιπόν, χαίρομαι που είμαι ο πρώτος που το χρησιμοποίησα  ::  , δυστυχώς connectors για το καλώδιό μου δε βρήκα σήμερα, αλλά μπορούμε να το σηκώσουμε το λινκ μέχρι τις δοκιμές με katsaro. Φτιαξε το καλωδιό σου και ετοίμασε σαμπάνιες για το ΒΒ μας  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Ορίστε και ένα scan από την ΟΜΝΙ.

Επίσης θα ήθελα να καλωσορίσω και τον πρώτο μου πελάτη  ::  
ΡΜ pls

----------


## dimkasta

Ενεργοποιήθηκε και το graphing του router

http://10.2.25.40/graphs/

----------


## dimkasta

Ε ναι λοιπόν. Μετά από ένα χρόνο περίπου τυράννιας το πρώτο ΒΒ είναι γεγονός.
Η σύνδεση είναι με τον fotis. 
Η οπτική είναι πολύ καλή και το λίνκ σε a έχει κλειδώσει στα -58 db και στα 54mbit.

Eξοπλισμός πιάτο 80 gilbertini, cm6, wrap και feeder by nvak.
Από την άλλη, routerboard, cm9, πιάτο και feeder by nvak.

Παραθέτω και capture του bandwith test. To cpu πήγε στο 100% βέβαια, αλλά ως ένα βαθμό οφείλεται και στο ότι χρησιμοποιείται και για την παραγωγή των πακέτων. Μόλις ρυθμιστεί και το routing όπως πρέπει, θα τρέξουμε και κανονικό τέστ με πραγματικά δεδένα από ftp, windows share, dreambox broadcast και voip.

http://10.2.25.40/graphs/iface/wlan1/

Προς το παρόν είμαστε απόκομμένοι από το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο και βγαίνουμε μόνο μέσω του ΑΡ του sv1cim με ΝΑΤ, μέχρι να δούμε τι γίνεται και με τον katsaros_m ή κάποιον άλλον για 2α ΒΒ.

Άντε άντε πάμε Ν Κόσμος...  ::   ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Μπραβο Δημητρη  ::

----------


## acoul

Εύχομαι το επόμενο BB να μην πάρει τόσο χρόνο  ::  Η αρχή έγινε !!

----------


## verano

Μπράβο και εύγε!

Έχω πλέον Andrew με feeder σε *a*.

Ενημερωτικά!  ::

----------


## dimkasta

> Μπράβο και εύγε!
> 
> Έχω πλέον Andrew με feeder σε *a*.
> 
> Ενημερωτικά!


Άντε Κώτσο οργανώσου με τον ιστό που ήθελες να τον μεταφέρεις και σφύρα κλέφτικα να ανεβάσω πάλι το ΑΡ.

----------


## acoul

Αν το κυνηγήσεις με τον verano θα βγει το link. Επιπλέον έλα σε επαφή με το kvlassis ο οποίος έχει εξοπλισμό και ενδιαφέρεται για BBs !!

----------


## dimkasta

Το ΑΡ είναι πλέον μόνιμα στην ταράτσα, έτοιμο να φιλοξενήσει κόσμο.

Επειδή δεν έχω έτοιμο ακόμη το firewall, θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσετε πρώτα μαζί μου για να σας ξεκλειδώσω την mac.

Mε το που στηθεί το firewall, το ΑΡ θα μετατραπεί σε hotspot σύμφωνα με το tutorial του netrraptor

Καλούνται οι Κωστάδες να πράξουνε τα δέοντα.
Καφεδάκι σκαναριοσματάκι κλπ κλπ  ::  

Περιμένω τηλέφωνο

----------


## dimkasta

To AP είναι πλέον ελεύθερο

Μέσα στη βδομάδα θα γίνουνε και οι ρυθμίσεις με τον Φώτη.
Ελπίζω σύντομα να βγεί και το 2ο με τον kvlassis.

----------


## dimkasta

Nέο σκαν από την ΟΜΝΙ έδειξε καλά πράγματα...



```
│     AWMN-434                  A N 013     12  U4   169.254.82.79   ││        │
│     Awmn_4272 (SV1GFU) AP     A N 006    206       0.0.0.0         ││        │
│     awmn-1819-SV1CIM-AP       A N 009  18729  T4   10.2.25.40      ││        │
│     awmn-3298                 P N ---    757  A    10.2.19.46      ││        │
│     awmn-4342-verano          A N 009     25       0.0.0.0         ││        │
│     awmn-5089-test            A N 011    658       0.0.0.0         ││        │
│     awmn-5089-test3           A N 013    114       0.0.0.0         ││
```

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε για δοκιμές. 

Υπάρχει ένα if σε β το οποίο γυρίζει πολύ εύκολα σε α.

----------


## dimkasta

Καλούνται οι ιδιοκτήτες των MAC

04:B8:31:C8:02 :: 3
00:0B:6B:34:96:1E

να επικοινωνήσουνε

Καλώς ορίσατε παιδιά

----------


## dimkasta

To AP κλειδώθηκε σε επίπεδο MAC γιατί παρατηρήθηκαν φαινόμενα leeching που εμποδίζουνε και μένα να σερφάρω από τον server του acoul,
λόγω της μοναδικής ΙΡ που φαίνεται προς τα μέσα.

----------


## dimkasta

To 1o BB οριστικοποιήθηκε με τον fotis.

----------


## pantdimi

το 2?!!  ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

ΡΜ ΡΜ....

----------


## dimkasta

Έγιναν το απαραίτητο update και οι ρυθμίσεις και τα προβλήματα με το bgp φαίνεται να λύθηκαν. 

Με το bandwidth test το λίνκ με Φώτη χτυπάει τελικές.

Έχει στηθεί και ns ο οποίος θα λειτουργεί 24/7 από δω και μπρός. Μένει μόνο να τραβήξει ο Master τη ζώνη.
Όποιος θέλει είναι ο ns.dimkasta.awmn (10.38.122.3). Δυστυχώς δεν κάνει ακόμη relay Inet διευθύνσεις.

Όλα είναι έτοιμα λοιπόν για το 2ο λίνκ με τον pantdimi που όπως φαίνεται θα βγεί εύκολα.
Μένουνε μόνο οι timers, οι οποίοι θα ρυθμιστούνε όταν θα είναι έτοιμο και το 2ο λίνκ.

----------


## pantdimi

βρηκα feeder to πιατο ειναι ευκολο οποτε....
λιγο χρονο θα κλεψω μεχρι Πεμπτη και ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!
Τωρα ευκολο δεν το λεω μεχρι να το δω καθως η ορατοτητα ειναι αμφιβολη αλλα θα το παλεψουμε και θα γινει!  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Όχι μόνο έχουμε καλή οπτική...

Πριν λίγο συνδέθηκα από την ΟΜΝΙ μου στη δική σου...

Θέμα χρόνου είναι  ::

----------


## pantdimi

oi omni ειναι τερμα στους ιστους και οι 2!!
Μην ειμαστε απαισιοδοξοι ομως!!
Lets just try it!!  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Mετά από περίπου 2 χρόνια, το σημείο 4290 παύει να υπάρχει λόγο μετακόμισης.
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Pater_familias που με πρωτοέβαλε στο κλίμα, τον acoul που με βοήθησε στα πρώτα scan και στις μετέπειτα προσπάθειες, τον SV1CIM που με ανέχτηκε στο ΑΡ του για πάνω από 1 χρόνο, τον Fotis που με ανέχτηκε άλλο 1 περίπου εξάμηνο στο ΑΡ του, καθώς και για τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειές του για ΒΒ, καθώς και τον nc για την βοήθεια με τον εξοπλισμό αλλά και το στήσιμο του δορυφορικού.

Το σημείο παύει να λειτουργεί. Από βδομάδα θα γίνει σκαν στο νέο σημείο dimkasta2 12169 στο Χολαργό.

It has been quite a ride guys.
Keep up the good work.

Ελπίζω να βρώ την ίδια φιλική διάθεση και στη νέα μου περιοχή.

Χαιρετισμούς σε όλους.
Δημήτρης

----------


## fotis

::  ενας ακόμα πελάτης χάθηκε  ::  

Καλή τύχη Δημήτρη στη νέα σου κατοικία - κόμβο.

----------


## thalexan

> Mετά από περίπου 2 χρόνια, το σημείο 4290 παύει να υπάρχει λόγο μετακόμισης.
> Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Pater_familias που με πρωτοέβαλε στο κλίμα, τον acoul που με βοήθησε στα πρώτα scan και στις μετέπειτα προσπάθειες, τον SV1CIM που με ανέχτηκε στο ΑΡ του για πάνω από 1 χρόνο, τον Fotis που με ανέχτηκε άλλο 1 περίπου εξάμηνο στο ΑΡ του, καθώς και για τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειές του για ΒΒ, καθώς και τον nc για την βοήθεια με τον εξοπλισμό αλλά και το στήσιμο του δορυφορικού.
> 
> Το σημείο παύει να λειτουργεί. Από βδομάδα θα γίνει σκαν στο νέο σημείο dimkasta2 12169 στο Χολαργό.
> 
> It has been quite a ride guys.
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Ελπίζω να βρώ την ίδια φιλική διάθεση και στη νέα μου περιοχή.
> ...


Βρε καλώς το παιδί.

----------


## dimkasta

Thanks Φώτη.
Καλή συνέχεια και μη χαθούμε... Έχουμε και ένα SPS να στήσουμε  ::  (Σε λίγες μέρες θα σου χω πλήρες MOSS 2007  ::  )

Το 4290 στο wind μεταφέρθηκε στο Χολαργό για να μην χαθεί.
Χτές βράδυ μετέφερα και τον εξοπλισμό, οπότε μέσα στο Σ/Κ λογικά θα στήσω το ΑΡ για να μπορούνε να γίνουνε οι πρώτες δοκιμές.
Από ένα γρήγορο σκαν με την pcmcia πιάνω 2-3 από το μπαλκόνι, οπότε τα πραγματα είναι μάλλον καλά.

----------

